
Ask HN: Is it ok for Lyft/Uber drivers to solicit unrelated businesses? - zinkem
Yesterday I ordered a Lyft to meet up with a friend, the ride started out normal enough with some small chit chat where the driver told me about a camping trip he went on with his church, and then asked me what I did for a living.<p>He then launched into what I could tell immediately was a pitch for some kind of pyramid scheme where he testified that his friend (the guy a level above him) had made &quot;hundreds of thousands of dollars per year.&quot; I knew he was about to sell me on something I was not interested in. Not wanting to engage, I just sort of listened while he carried on for the duration of our 15 minute ride. I never asked him exactly what the nature of this business was, but from the sounds of it, it seemed like a network of people who click each other&#x27;s google&#x2F;amazon ads.<p>He went on at length talking about how ethical it was before I even asked anything about the nature of the business. After saying nothing for most of the ride, he finally said &quot;This sounds like you might be a perfect candidate for something like this.&quot; I politely declined and told him I was satisfied with my current career.<p>Is this kind of thing considered OK? Normally my Uber and Lyft drivers have been very friendly, but on occasion I have gotten sales pitches from drivers with side businesses.<p>I gave him 1 star and moved on, but frequently encountering this kind of behavior would make me hesitant to continue using the service.
======
cjbprime
I think a better solution would be a user setting for whether or not you're
interested in conversation during the ride.

If you are interested in conversation, I don't think solicitation is that
inappropriate, as long as it stops at the first moment you say you're not
interested. Like you say, it's common for small business owners to be driving
to supplement their income, because driving doesn't pay a living wage by
itself. I don't think they should have to hide that fact from you.

~~~
dbielik
This was an idea from the show "Nathan For You"!

------
rkho
I've had an MLM salesperson try and pitch me in an Uber before. He was driving
a BMW and claimed that his company gave it to him for being a top salesperson
for them. Kept trying to give me his business card. Wasn't a fan of that
experience. Also one-starred.

------
caleblloyd
I think it's just part of the gig economy. UberX and Lyft drivers are not
typically professionals, they are people with jobs looking for part time
income. If you want professional service go for Uber Black or your local
limousine service. (not necessarily a lemo, they have smaller cars too)

I usually converse in an agreeable manner with my UberX and Lyft drivers to
get a feel for different markets in the area and learn about other lifestyles.
I think it is quite interesting!

------
gesman
If you think conversation is not going to the direction you enjoy - you may
leverage something between ignoring silence up to firm "I am not interested in
this conversation" to curb someone's unsolicited enthusiasm.

On a side note - last time i took Lyft - I had very pleasant conversation with
lady who is also part time art teacher and artist.

It also fun to exchange passions - but of course - as long as it's mutually
enjoyable.

------
gburt
Giving him 1 star is part of the "economy" here, he won't be allowed to drive
if people don't like this process.

------
rajacombinator
I’d much rather get an MLM pitch than a “build my app” idea pitch. Either one
is not offensive though. Slow phones with slow gps leading to missed
directions, and dumb passengers who don’t know how to use pool are much bigger
problems.

------
ksherlock
They're not employees; they're independent contractors.

------
cm2012
No. But one star them and it will stop soon enough. Same thing with Jehovah's
witness type situations.

------
samfisher83
If you don't like the conversation you can tell him that, but how do you think
some of these startups made it. They were hustling. Airbnb sold obama o's. I
can't blame people for trying. I am not a fan of MLM, but a lot of times
people get breaks by hustling.

